# River trip traditions, rituals & games



## Hans n Franz (May 2, 2017)

Buzzards-

It seems that most friend groups in the rafting community have some sort of quirky river games, traditions, superstitions, and rituals that go along with time on the water.

Maybe its just a Missoula thing but on all my multidays we start night one with drinking 'Yucca' to get the good juju going... Its a big pot full of tequila, quartered limes, lemons, and oranges, a cup of sugar and ice. The pot is shaken and passed in a circle until gone. No stopping or quitting til' she gone. 'River Court' and 'Prom/Costume Night' are usually involved too. The girls like to do a spa day up on layovers. Also, no bananas on my boat. Finally- I have always lived by the time honored bootie beer law. Your sins must be atoned for. 

Anyone else have anything of the like in their group?


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

On the family trips we always have a night of cards, the preferred game we call "To hell and back", which is also referred to by us as "The Game".

"The Game"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh_Hell

One variant is that if you miss your bid (the number of tricks for that round you bid that you will take/win), you have to take that equal number of swigs off your adult beverage.

Another tradition is that pukers have groover cleanup/pack duty the next morning.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Wine bag blessings by the TL and Talent Night seem to always happen on our trips.

I've only met one person who has ever mentioned Yucca, but I feel like she said it was vodka, lemons, sugar, and ice. She is a Missoulian and her husband guides, so chances are we may know some of the same peeps.


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

*Lesiure Activities*

All the Lads and Lassies dawn their finest and participate in a round of croquet. Gentlemen's rules apply and one must always be holding your G&T (or substitute) in hand. Disagreements are settled at the BB range, and couples wearing complementing outfits are allowed to join forces. Cheating is encouraged as long as you get away with it.


----------



## kfalls (Sep 10, 2015)

When you get a new paddle, throw it in the river, jump in and swim after it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

We always like to sacrifice the trip slacker to the River Gods on the last night.

That last landing when they plop down in a chair while everyone's unloading boats? Just keep handing them beers every time you bring up a bag and it makes the job so much easier.

Some things that go on the river stay on the river. In very small pieces...


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

Ray's for burgers and fries after a Deso trip is a must do!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

shappattack said:


> On the family trips we always have a night of cards, the preferred game we call "To hell and back", which is also referred to by us as "The Game".
> 
> "The Game"
> 
> ...


We call it by the wiki name "Oh Hell" and have been playing it as long as I can remember. Never done it on the river but it's our go-to Holiday game... Funny my dad refers to it as "That Game". He pretends to hate it but we all know he loves it. Many, many hours of great family time have been spent playing that game.

I almost always complete my daily boat rigging by mixing up a rum and coke to kick off the days liver torture. It's the last thing I do before shoving off. Thats the closest thing I have to a ritual.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

Gotta donate a splash of beer to the river gods. Can't catch fish if the river gods aren't appeased.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

If ya float the lower salmon you have to jump off the log. 

https://youtu.be/9pNILCJfigk


----------



## senoritamargarita (Feb 27, 2016)

In our group we enjoy playing a rowdy game of Big Booty and if you mess up you have to take a knee in the middle of the circle and slap a bag of wine and drink from it while the rest of the group yells at you.
How to Play Big Booty: 13 Steps (with Pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> If ya float the lower salmon you have to jump off the log.
> 
> https://youtu.be/9pNILCJfigk


Didn't a big chunk break off the end last summer?


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Mexican train


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

Besides bachi ball my game of choice for all is a game of Farkle. Its easy to play drunk as a skunk..eg anyone can play!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farkle


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

A Jack on the rocks at launch unless there are rapids just around the bend.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

My tradition is saving a beer from a Grand trip as the first beer I open on next year's Grand trip. 

That may sound crazy to some, coming off a river trip with a beer left unopened, but years ago when I realized I'd be doing Grand trips every year I like how it seemed to connect the trips together.


----------



## h20fwlr (Sep 4, 2012)

We played Beersbee this weekend on the Grande Ronde. Great game and easy to pack.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Canasta. The tournament starts with drawing for partners in the first camp. If the trip is long enough, we switch partners and start again. My crew takes their Canasta playing very seriously, and profanity is usually involved. Dutch oven pizza is also a tradition.


----------



## mtheurer (Mar 27, 2017)

Ray's for burgers and fries is a time honored tradition after a Westwater run. We enjoy seeing our T-shirt on the wall of fame as well.


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

New Groover? 

Groover shots!


----------

